# Are We Paying Taxes On Tolls That Are Reimbursed Via "Promotions"



## Skweeop (Sep 28, 2016)

When the driver app doesn't recognize the tollways you've passed through, you have to submit a Fare Review, usually accompanied by a screenshot of your toll statement. Once approved, they display your reimbursement amount in the "Promotions" box of the app. Does this mean I'm now having to pay income tax on these tolls because it is recorded as a "promotion" instead of a fare and/or reimbursement? Will the gov't translate "promotion" into "income"? In Dallas, there are toll roads everywhere, and the driver app has successfully compensated ONE out of the last 11 toll charges. The rest I had to request reimbursement. Luckily they have reimbursed every penny so far, but it's beginning to be a pain to have to sit and do fare reviews at the end of the day.


----------

